# Java Programing help



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys I am taking this course in school and I have just begun to learn to write a program. I have the algorithm written and half of the program written but I am unable to figure out what I have done wrong. I have an instructor that just gives you the material to read but does not provide any direction at all. If you can help please PM me and i will show you what I have.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 9, 2011)

We need specifics and preferably, the code that is failing to work right.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> We need specifics and preferably, the code that is failing to work right.



Yes. I PM'd you, Rapidfire


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 9, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Yes. I PM'd you, Rapidfire


PM'd


----------



## Kreij (Feb 9, 2011)

If there are no plans to put anything in this thread, I'll close it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I helped him via PM.


----------

